
Native Directory: a curated list of 250 React Native libraries - dikaiosune
http://native.directory/
======
meanJim
We launched this website to help anyone find React Native libraries. We think
its helpful because its not always clear what you can use.

If you want to see the code, feel free to do what you want with it here:
[https://github.com/expo/react-native-
libraries](https://github.com/expo/react-native-libraries)

Let us know how we can help you!

~~~
ljoshua
Awesome! Does it follow a similar pattern of finding libraries as
[https://js.coach/](https://js.coach/), or is it a more manual process because
of the curation?

~~~
meanJim
It is a manual process right now

We ask people to add libraries, and when they submit a PR they need to specify
whether or not it works on Web, Android, iOS, and Expo.

------
RubenSandwich
Few things:

1\. The compatibility bar graph is pretty but tells me no new information and
is just clutter. It will only ever be in 4 different positions and
compatibility checkboxes are what's important. Furthermore, it makes it seem
like compatibility across iOS, Android, Expo & Web is desirable when a library
author might have good reason to leave one of those platforms out. (For
example Android has no ARKit like library yet so a component that has binding
to ARKit would only be '25%' compatible in your registry.)

2\. You should highlight the fact that this is a project by Expo. Instead, you
have you have to find that out by looking at your Github. Please be
transparent that this is promoting the Expo platform.

~~~
meanJim
1\. Thanks for the feedback! I think that's a really great point. We believe
it is also important to optimize for the developer that wonders if a library
will work on everything if they use it.

When we help people, people tend to be confused when a library fails to work
on Android and not iOS, and vice versa. We should do a better job about
communicating this is a smart way.

2\. Our intention was to help the React Native community. In the hypothetical:
native.directory could be filled with libraries that aren't compatible with
Expo and it would be fine with us. Expo happens to care a lot about React
Native and is also a part of this community. There is no disingenuous motive
behind our intent.

~~~
RubenSandwich
You should still at least list that this is a project from Expo. A tagline
like: "From your friends at Expo" would be sufficient. It is important to note
this as you include Expo as a compatibility platform on this site when other
React native registries, [https://js.coach/react-
native](https://js.coach/react-native) & [https://github.com/jondot/awesome-
react-native](https://github.com/jondot/awesome-react-native), do not. Just be
honest about why you are doing that.

~~~
meanJim
Great point, thanks for the clarification.

